# Samba 3.6 notify_fam broken on FreeBSD 9?



## starslab (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello,

I've got a new FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE installation, and Samba's vfs_notify_fam appears to be broken. I think it's somehow confusing uid/username between root and the given login. I'm not certain which forum this belongs in, or if it belongs on Samba's bugtracking.

Configuration is simple:


```
# Samba config file created using SWAT
# from UNKNOWN (192.168.122.20)
# Date: 2012/02/26 02:54:28

[global]
        workgroup = SKYHAWK
        server string = FreeBSD CIFS Server
        pam password change = Yes
        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
        max log size = 50
        socket options = SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
        load printers = No
        preferred master = Yes
        dns proxy = No
        wins support = Yes
        idmap config * : backend = tdb

[software]
        comment = Software Installers
        path = /data/software
        valid users = @software-ro
        read only = No
        hide dot files = No
        vfs objects = notify_fam, zfsacl
```

When I connect to \\pegasus\software as user skyhawk, this directory is created in /tmp
drwx------   2 skyhawk  wheel   2 Feb 26 02:53 fam-root/

And /var/log/samba/log.orion contains the following lines

```
Socket directory /tmp/fam-root has different owner
Failed to remove unsafe path /tmp/fam-root
```

Installed port is samba36-3.6.3. Ports tree is up to date via *portsnap* and *portupgrade -a* has nothing to do. I'm out of ideas, and any input would be appreciated.


----------



## lockdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

I have the same problem on FreeBSD9.1 amd64.
The logfile always outputs the following on each share access. And there is also a notable delay on each access to a share:

```
Failed to connect to socket /tmp/fam-root/fam-SAMBA
```

Any news on this one yet?


----------



## mix_room (Feb 19, 2013)

It might not be the answer you are looking for, but you could try net/samba4 which was recently committed.

And you also probably want to be on 9.1-RELEASE rather than 9.0-RELEASE


----------

